# Ringneck Dove coop questions



## charizard_smogg (Mar 10, 2008)

Hello 

this is my first post on this site, and its not realy about pigeons its about ringnecked doves.

I am currantly in the process of building two dove coops. They are 4feet long, by 3 feet wide and 3 feet high. They will have an enclosed section that will measure 3feet long by 18 inches wide by 3 feet high. 

My question is how should the enterance to the indoor section of the cage be designed for doves, and will they use it as freely as pigeons to take refuge from the outside climate? Also any suggestions on how large to make the door opening.

I am located in Ontario so we do get fairly cold winters, the inside section will be insulated. Also what would be some suggestions for ventelation for such a small indoor space (the floor is mesh plastic hardwear cloth so basicaly compleetly oppen).

Anyways any ideas would be great!

Very nice site!

Chris


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Chris, I'm sure others can speak about ventilation but I need to address the plastic hardware cloth. To protect your doves from predators, it is critical that you use a 1/4 inch metal hardware cloth. Rodents can chew through plastic in no time at all and the results can be deadly. I know from experience how heartbreaking that can be. Please re-think the use of the plastic floor.


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

Oh, yes. If you are using anything less than 1/4 welded wire hardware cloth, you might as well hang up an "eat at Moe's" sign on the outside of the cage. It's only a matter of time before the sight of blood and feathers on the ground changes your perspective completely. Bloody cats. Rats. Snakes. Varmints. Coyotes.


----------

